# RedDunPaint's Art Journal



## equinesmitten

These are fabulous!! Thank you for sharing them!


----------



## tinyliny

well done! they have a real charm, and talent. have you had some instruction in watercolor?

I messed around on my own for some time, then went and took a few lessons. I learned a lot of things I would not ever have known had someone not showed me.


----------



## flytobecat

You're technique is really good. Watercolor isn't a very forgiving medium either. Not as easy to hide your mistakes as it with oils and acrylic. Very nice.


----------



## PoptartShop

Wow your artwork is beautiful. Keep on sharing them!  I love it.
Really amazing.


----------



## RedDunPaint

equinesmitten said:


> These are fabulous!! Thank you for sharing them!


Thank you and thank you for taking the time to look! :grin:



tinyliny said:


> well done! they have a real charm, and talent. have you had some instruction in watercolor?
> 
> I messed around on my own for some time, then went and took a few lessons. I learned a lot of things I would not ever have known had someone not showed me.


Yes, I have taken art lessons in watercolor, as well as in colored pencil. I used to take a monthly lesson with an amazing local artist, but we've both been so busy that I only take them a few times a year now. 



flytobecat said:


> You're technique is really good. Watercolor isn't a very forgiving medium either. Not as easy to hide your mistakes as it with oils and acrylic. Very nice.


Thank you! Haha yeah, it took a while for me to figure out how to effectively use watercolor and, if a mistake was made, turn it around to make it contribute to the piece 



PoptartShop said:


> Wow your artwork is beautiful. Keep on sharing them!  I love it.
> Really amazing.


Thank you so much. And haha I will.


----------



## lilruffian

Love it!!


----------



## Decimal Array

WOW! You are really good!


----------



## RedDunPaint

lilruffian said:


> Love it!!





Decimal Array said:


> WOW! You are really good!


Thank you, both of you! So glad you liked it!

Here's some of my most recent artwork! I did some Christmas-themed pieces. They are currently being made into cards so I can start selling them on Etsy! 

I included the final sketch as well as the finished painting :biggrin:

Rudolph and a collie (watercolor)


















Fawn coming out of woods with a little Beagle pup (also watercolor). Of the two, this is my favorite!

















I'm working on a Nativity scene right now, since I wanted to have at least one piece for the true meaning of Christmas...haven't decided if I'm going to make cards since they may not be ready in time. We'll see. For now, here's a picture of part of the sketch (Joseph's face). The sketch isn't finished yet so needs a few things fixed but done for the most part!









Oh, and here's baby Jesus' feet. I loved drawing the little toes!


----------



## danicelia24

Love the fawn!!


----------



## RedDunPaint

School was cancelled today because of the weather, so...I did some art!  And a lot of homework :mrgreen: But I was able to start and finish this colored pencil. It's a portrait of a Tessa and I. I did this because 1) I only have a couple of finished art pieces of Tessa. Don't get me wrong, I have TONS of sketches and doodles of my special girl, but only a few where I did it in finished color and 2) I previously only made commissions available for animals and decided to cover a broader range so I made them available for any subject. I wanted to add an art piece of a person to my portfolio since I have very few of them and potential customers would probably like to see how well I can draw a person  This was hard because I only did a 4"x6" so the face was small enough that I couldn't get too much detail in without it overlapping and losing all the light values. 

Finished sketch and transferred onto colored pencil paper









First layer blended









Finished


----------



## tinyliny

great job! especially your hands.


----------



## RedDunPaint

tinyliny said:


> great job! especially your hands.


Thank you! And I'm glad you think the hands look good because they were the hardest part for me to get right!


----------



## RedDunPaint

Okay, now that the swelling has gone down on my wrist I decided to attempt to do some drawing. I had to use one of my run-of-the-mill sketch pads so the paper wouldn't move as I draw. I said before that I might start trying some graphite because you can get so detailed and don't have to worry about color. Before I buy high quality graphite pencils, I wanted to just try a drawing with the classic yellow No. 2 pencil to see if I liked it. And I loved it! I'm going to order some pencils after I post this so I can do some high quality art 

As I said, I did this on one of my sketch books. Nothing fancy about the paper and definitely nothing special about the pencil. There is, however, something special about the subject: Hermes! I'm going to do one of my other budgie, Izzy, next I think. It'll take some self convincing before I take on my schnauzer x poodle mix dog, Bella. She's white and her fur is long and crazy  And of course I'll do more art of my gorgeous Tessa ;-)

So without further ado, here's my handsome guy!

Reference Photo:









The lightning is too yellow in the first photo but you get the idea


----------



## RedDunPaint

I'm really missing Tessa right now so I did a drawing of her today. I normally ride/work her 3-4x a week, so not being able to do anything with her is hard. 2 weeks down in my cast, 4 (hopefully) to go! I loved shading the shine in her coat and her muscle!

I used my new graphite pencils today but still used my sketchbook. I want to save my high-quality paper for art to sell instead of just sketches. But there is such a difference in these graphite pencils! It's hard to explain but if you're an artist you understand the feel of high quality supplies. The best I can explain it is that the graphite is soft and...supple? I've been loving doing these graphite drawings though!

How it looked before shading...









Halfway through









And finished!


----------



## ChristineNJ

Very nice! I love the picture of Tessa. Did you break your wrist?


----------



## PoptartShop

Beautiful artwork. I love it, keep it up.  Such nice details.


----------



## Zexious

Your work is fabulous!
Thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## RedDunPaint

ChristineNJ said:


> Very nice! I love the picture of Tessa. Did you break your wrist?


Thank you! And yes, Tessa actually bucked me off and I broke my wrist. :mrgreen:



PoptartShop said:


> Beautiful artwork. I love it, keep it up.  Such nice details.





Zexious said:


> Your work is fabulous!
> Thanks so much for sharing!


Thank you both, and thanks for taking a peek at it!


----------



## RedDunPaint

Before I share my latest drawing, I wanted to put my previous drawing of Tessa in black and white so you can see the values better. The lighting in my house is also very yellow so this makes it look better as well 











And now here's my newest drawing: graphite of my other budgie, Izzy. There's a reason I don't do a lot of drawings of her. Her mutation is surprisingly hard to draw! I'm just glad I did her in graphite and not in colored pencil like last time Her pied and opaline markings are killer, but add in the cinnamon color...She is also a white-based mutation (grey) so keeping her white but still having shadows is always a challenge. You'll notice that I don't do many drawings of my white crazy-haired dog either :mrgreen: I'm going to do a few more of Izzy since I used high quality paper this time and want to make it last. The rest will probably just be head shots though  I have some days off school coming up so hopefully can fit in some drawing time then. I also really want to do more of Tessa!

Partway through with my fancy supplies  I've found that q-tips work just as well as tortillions for blending and they're a lot cheaper! Also, I hit the 3 week mark today with my broken wrist, and the doctors decided I can be in a smaller cast now!:clap: which is the one in the picture. The previous cast rubbed my skin raw so that's why my thumb looks so lovely:think:









And finished!


----------



## tinyliny

I usually photo my artwork on the floor, right next to a sliding glass door, but only when the sun is over the house on the other side, so not shining directly through that glass door. so, light is indirect.

also, be sure if you take with ipad or phone, that your device is perfectly parallel to the plane of the drawing, so no perspective lines (like your first photo of the bird drawing).

you may find you enjoy drawing on some colored paper, like gray or beige, so you can use both dark pencils and white ones.


----------



## RedDunPaint

tinyliny said:


> I usually photo my artwork on the floor, right next to a sliding glass door, but only when the sun is over the house on the other side, so not shining directly through that glass door. so, light is indirect.
> 
> also, be sure if you take with ipad or phone, that your device is perfectly parallel to the plane of the drawing, so no perspective lines (like your first photo of the bird drawing).
> 
> you may find you enjoy drawing on some colored paper, like gray or beige, so you can use both dark pencils and white ones.


Thanks for the tips! And my problem is that I often draw at night and like to take pictures when I finish it so I have no natural light:lol: If I'm taking official pictures to use to sell my art then I take the steps you recommended :mrgreen: For my art journal I'm just snapping pictures and calling it good ;-) 

And I've been wanting to experiment with some dark paper and light pencils so the values are backwards. The in-between colors like gray would be fun too! But that means I'd have to buy different paper and pencils, so I'm just sticking with plain paper and pencils for now haha


----------



## RedDunPaint

It has been quite a while since I've posted my art on here...whoops :lol:

I have done quite a bit so I'm going to post a mass grouping of my work and then hopefully I can stay more updated...I have lots of pictures from my big trip to Europe that I want to paint and Christmas is coming up so I'm sure I will not be short of work!

I normally like to do progress shots and time lapses but since I'm posting so much this time I'm going to forego them. 

The Graphites:

These poodles were a commission piece. Thankfully my dog is part poodle so I was used to the frizzy, curly hair!









And I bred my budgies and raised 5 beautiful chicks! I gave a graphite drawing (aka 30 minute sketch lol) of each chick with all their info as a "going away" gift. All the chicks found amazing home and I get to bird-sit so I can see them again. I also got to keep one for myself! 

Pictures because they're too cute (Izzy laid 8 eggs but only 5 were fertile thank goodness. An average clutch size is 4-6 so 8 would have been a challenge. I would've handfed some. I ended up handfeeding the youngest, Delta, anyways haha)









And the drawings...









A wonderful family from my stable adopted Hamilton and Sequoia so they tells me about them every time we're riding at the same time!









Didn't really care for how Delta's turned out but can't share the good without sharing the bad, right?









And I get to keep Echo but I did a drawing of him for myself ;-)









Back to my love of drawing horses...I love how this one turned out!


----------



## RedDunPaint

Haha there were so many pictures I exceeded the max limit so have to post the rest here!

And that's it for the graphites! Now on to my latest medium, acrylics! I started trying them out a couple months ago, so here're the pieces. Still learning with them but feel like I'm getting the hang of it! I love being able to create texture on it, be it with a paintbrush, an old gift card, or a toothpick!

My very first piece: an abstract pear








Then a quail









Followed by a zebra. I loved doing it all in black and white, plus morphing the painting into a loose-style, which reminds me of watercolor!









I'm working on a tack-themed set of 3. I have two done so far!
First is a macro of a bit

















Next is Tessa!

















And my latest, a commission of a nautilus shell









Kudos to anyone who went through all of that!


----------



## tinyliny

I love the Zebra! would make a great notecard.


----------



## RedDunPaint

So far I've only gotten one Christmas gift done (and it still needs finishing touches) because I've been crazy busy with homework. Hopefully I can crank some out this weekend/next week but next week is Finals so we shall see lol. I think I'll just post them all at once.

In the mean time, I figured I'd post this on my art thread as well. It's a watercolor pencil I did of the nativity scene (left) and Palm Sunday (right) to remember the true meaning of Christmas for me. I connected it with a cross because it's why Jesus came to earth in the first place. I also love how it shows the humility of Christ. 

First a time-lapse of dry colored pencils turned watercolor because I don't use them this way very often





And the finished product


----------



## TuyaGirl

Wow, you are so skilled, wonderful artwork. And such cute budgies!!


----------



## redbarron1010

Very beautiful work! I love the parakeet admiring his portrait! Lovely pictures, thanks for sharing!


----------



## RedDunPaint

Thank you everyone, as always! 

I came down with a bad illness the first day of Christmas break which is unfortunate, but it's given me time to get those Christmas gifts done lol. I'm going to the stable today to hand them out

First is Apache. His owners are a wonderful family that worked with him for a year through body and behavioral issues before riding him (with my trainer helping every step of the way). They were so patient with him and I was able to take part in rehabilitating him this summer when I interned under my trainer. They are also the same family that adopted Hamilton & Sequoia! I get to hear about my chickies whenever we ride together! 









This is Zoe. She is owned by my amazing trainer and barn manager. Even though I had lessons for a few years before coming to this stable, I count all my true riding skills to her. She teaches all the teeny tiny details and explains it all from a body standpoint for the horse and rider. I am truly grateful for her mentorship and friendship.









This is Tony. He is a gorgeous Andalusian and was a national chamption as a stallion. He is now gelded, but he's a fantastic mover and a sweetheart; I was given the chance to ride him once and oh my could he move! He is owned by the owner of my stable, who I cannot thank enough for the family I have there.









And last, this one is for one of my friends at the stable. Last year I did a portrait of her horse Brisco so I did something different for Christmas this year. She's had a bit of a rough year so I thought this peaceful, bright painting would cheer her up!









And here's one of the midway pictures I took while working on Zoe's. Those scribbles turned into shadows. Just crazy to see how art evolves on a piece lol


----------



## tinyliny

Those are just wonderful! are they charcoal? and how big are they?

any gift with so much personality in it will be adored. Well done!


----------



## newtrailriders

Why did I wait so long to look at this thread?! I love your work! There's something about the first one - the one of the three horses - I wish I had better artsy language and could describe what it is I love about it. Something about the texture and how it's soft but still well-defined, and the horses seem to stand out againsit the background. The bird splashing in the water is great too. They're all great!


----------



## RedDunPaint

tinyliny said:


> Those are just wonderful! are they charcoal? and how big are they?
> 
> any gift with so much personality in it will be adored. Well done!


Thank you!

They are each 4"x6". All of them are graphite except for the sunset, which is pen and watercolor.


----------



## RedDunPaint

Work so far on my latest commission. It's the largest one I've done so far. It's broken into 3 pieces and each will be framed separately. I think the customer had a really cool idea doing that! Each panel is 16"x20". It's a watercolor of a cherry tree branch with 3 birds in it. 

This is what I have done so far. About to start on the first bird and the other 2 are in the 3rd frame. I'll include the original sketch too.


----------



## tinyliny

I'm not seeing any photo of the tryptic.


----------



## RedDunPaint

tinyliny said:


> I'm not seeing any photo of the tryptic.


I didn't include any of the three portions laid out. The sketch it's all one drawing and then I split it up on the watercolor paper. I put the 2 panels I've worked on side-by-side to show the continuous piece. Once they're framed and hung up by the customer I'll post that picture


----------



## RedDunPaint

Finished the second panel and actually took pictures along the way! So now this piece is 2/3 the way done. The 3rd panel should get finished this week. Normally commissions take me just a week but this one's taking longer because it's 3x the size of one I'd normally do:dance-smiley05:

Base layer of flowers









Finished









Just a fun perspective








And I got the first bird done, modeled from my own little guy Echo. I made a time lapse but my phone _killed_ the quality big time so I'm not going to post it!


----------



## RedDunPaint

I finished the commission last week but I'm waiting for customer to send me pictures of it all framed then I'll post them!

I did a fun horse eye study in watercolor; I'm really pleased with how it turned out! I'm submitting a piece of artwork to our new school magazine, and I have the school's art contest coming up. But I'm most excited because there's a dressage festival looking for a local artist to submit horse art to put on their poster and be highlighted in their brochure. If I won, I'd get a free vendor to sell my art and get exposure. It'd be an _amazing_ opportunity. I have a really fun idea, so I'll start working on that soon! I think I'll do 3 for 1 and use the same piece for all 3 submissions lol


----------



## RedDunPaint

Okay, I have the pictures from that commission!

Here it is hanging up:









Some close-ups (I added some width to the branch in the first frame after I took this picture)


----------



## tinyliny

great job!!! that looks so sweet. you must feel very proud and accomplished for such a nice, big project. Working big is hard, but so satisfying.


----------



## RedDunPaint

tinyliny said:


> great job!!! that looks so sweet. you must feel very proud and accomplished for such a nice, big project. Working big is hard, but so satisfying.


Thank you!!

I had surgery on Friday (just a minor thing no worries...if any of you follow Tessa's journal you know that already so I apologize for "old news":tongue but I'm not allowed to do really...anything for a few days. So, without being able to ride Tessa or get any work done, I've had a chance to work on a painting! (Also, I've binge-watched a show on Netflix and nearly finished a book!)

Anyways, this is for the dressage festival. Watercolor and pen. Here's the progress I've made so far. It's taking _forever_ but I hope it'll be worth it when it's done!!

Sketch with masking fluid (holding the white of the paper). Can't wait to take it off at the end for the "splashing" effect.









Many layers of paint later...









A little later...









And where I ended today. Probably going to go back and work on the rider's clothes some more but I thought it was a good place to end for the day.


----------



## RedDunPaint

I've gotten a lot farther on this! I'm hoping I'll be able to finish it in the next day or so, then I got this idea for a graphite piece I'd really love to enter as well. Might be stretching myself too thin, especially considering the SAT is next weekend. But I'm gonna try!!















I think it's always important to step back and look at the art piece as a whole. I can get so focused on all the little details that sometimes I forget that it's part of a whole piece. And then I can actually see it coming together!


----------



## RedDunPaint

I've gotten a lot farther on this! I'm hoping I'll be able to finish it in the next day or so, then I got this idea for a graphite piece I'd really love to enter as well. Might be stretching myself too thin, especially considering the SAT is next weekend. But I'm gonna try!!















I think it's always important to step back and look at the art piece as a whole. I can get so focused on all the little details that sometimes I forget that it's part of a whole piece. And then I can actually see it coming together!


----------



## JoBlueQuarter

That painting is looking AMAZING! Good luck on the SAT!


----------



## RedDunPaint

Wow, what a crazy week! I hope you all are ready for a photo spam because I've finished 2 pieces! I finished the dressage watercolor for the festival and I'm going to start a graphite to enter as well. They moved the deadline, so now I have enough time to try to crank it out. You'll hopefully be seeing the beginnings of it in the next few days. The other piece I finished was the 3rd piece in my acrylic tack series.

First, here's the grand reveal of the dressage watercolor:

Finishing the horse...









The beginnings of the water...









And done!!









Art always gets a little messy haha. 









Okay, now for the acrylic. I don't have too many progress shots of this one, but it's a bay overo jumping(sticking with the paint horse theme). I also gave him a bald face.

Just with the tack done









Adding some muscle and values









And done!









Here's all 3 of the series together. The first piece is a closeup of a bit with a sabino, the second piece (far right) is my tobiano mare, and then, of course, the overo is in the middle.


----------



## JoBlueQuarter

Your paintings look amazing!! Good work! I wish I could paint like that!!


----------



## RedDunPaint

JoBlueQuarter said:


> Your paintings look amazing!! Good work! I wish I could paint like that!!


Haha thanks. I count the talents not as my own, though. I try to give God the glory through all of it!


----------



## RedDunPaint

Okay, so it's been kind of crazy around here! I've been interviewing for jobs, visiting colleges, working on a children's book along with a nonprofit organization, and finishing lots of art!! I was just hired for another commission so I'll be starting on that soon.

First off, I entered my school's annual art contest (I've entered it since they started doing it 9 years ago lol). My zebra acrylic, which some of you may remember but I'm posting it below just in case, took 1st!! And then my photograph of the train depot took 2nd...the problem was when we ordered a hard copy, the colors printed were all off. The sky was overexposed, the contrast lifted, and the colors duller. I feel like it would've done better had it been represented more accurately but I'm still very pleased with how I did! I posted the digital photo of it below. I also entered a picture of a swan from Switzerland. I've had to photoshop pictures before and I did so with this one so thought it would be cool to share. I didn't have to do too much thankfully but I posted a before and after. I mostly had to repaint the sky, edit out people, umbrellas, railing, a feather, some ducks....but the rest was fine. I once had to edit a branch out of a leopard's face...yeah that took forever.

"Sepia Sahara" 1st









"Been Working on the Railroad" 2nd









"Swiss Swan"









Okay, on to the next project! I started-and finished- the graphite! I sent in my submissions to the Dressage Festival yesterday so I'll let you know how it goes. 

First the eye sketch...









Then the horse. I put it next to a penny to show the size difference...I think this is the cutest horse I've ever drawn









And the sketch onto final paper









It's very peaceful drawing by the fire









And a certain someone made it very hard to stay on task lol. *cough* Bella









Timelapse of work on the eye





Almost done...









And finished!!


----------



## JoBlueQuarter

That is so cool!! And Bella is adorable!


----------



## PoptartShop

I love your artwork.  Amazing!


----------



## RedDunPaint

Thanks so much!!:smile:

I also submitted this piece into an art contest across the country. I won't know how I did on this contest or the Dressage Festival for another couple of months. Just another waiting game now...









Okay, here're some photos of my work on my latest commission! It'll be a set of 2, each a male quail. Just started on the first piece today and I'm very pleased with how it's coming!! The texture is SO fun to do

















And I thought I had made it really far until I took a step back and realized...I had a long way to go lol


----------



## JoBlueQuarter

Wow... that quail looks like he's about to step away from the paper and walk off!  Good work!


----------



## RedDunPaint

JoBlueQuarter said:


> Wow... that quail looks like he's about to step away from the paper and walk off!  Good work!


Thank you! I'm really enjoying it because the customer wants it realistic but with a touch of whimsical and interpretation!

Progress from today. Hoping to finish painting #1 by the end of the week!


----------



## RedDunPaint

I'm done with Quail #1! I'm visiting a college in a couple of days across the country so I'll start on Quail #2 when I get back. Really enjoying this commission! 

iPhone progress shots...









And a nice photo for the finish!


----------



## SueC

Beautiful! :dance-smiley05: Thank you for sharing with us.


----------



## tinyliny

the lower portion of the quail shows excellent use of dry brush technique. Well done!


----------



## RedDunPaint

SueC said:


> Beautiful! :dance-smiley05: Thank you for sharing with us.


Thank you!



tinyliny said:


> the lower portion of the quail shows excellent use of dry brush technique. Well done!


Thanks! Dry brushing is one of my go-to's for texture! I absolutely love it


----------



## RedDunPaint

I know it's been over a month since I've posted but I'll make up for it now with lots of pictures and even a video  School is out (yay!) and I've loved being able to stay up late painting. It's so nice to get in the zone and not have to stop. 

So this is the 2nd part of the quail commission. I may even be hired to do a 3rd one! I'm super happy with how these turned out.

Ready to go









Beginnings of a face...









Detail but need the color









Aaaand here it is! Love those feathers









Taking a step back









Sound on if you want to listen to Hamilton with me and bless your ears 













Finished!








---------------------------------------------------------
Okay, now for some other art: blockprinting!

Just did a pretty simple design since it was my first time trying it. So of course I had to choose Tessa as the subject!

Great exercise for thinking backwards!

















It was so satisfying









I did all of these by hand! Good workout. But it's cool that each is still an original in its own way. Even though it's from the same stamp, I purposefully did a variety of designs on the ink by adding water, letting it dry or doing two prints without re-inking to make a "ghost", or taking some ink away with a towel. 









Haha this is what my car looked like when I had to transport all of them. That's a lot of horsepower


----------



## RedDunPaint

Okay, here it is! The first mustang painting of the series. I decided to kick it off (ha) with an action shot. The first day I went, I didn't have a good enough lense when all the action was happening...so a wonderful photographer friend of mine gave me permission to use one of hers as a reference picture. She did my senior pics with Tessa as well!
MICHELLE TULLIS PHOTOGRAPHY

The rest of the series will be based on mine, but her photography is amazing. Check out her Owyhee album on her website...you'll see which pictures I used as a reference. Super fun! I loved the expression on the chestnut's face and the body position of the buckskin (original photo had her as a chestnut but I thought buckskin would be more fun lol)










Masking fluid put on and taken off

















First horse done. I seriously love the comical grass sticking out of her mouth.









Love the lips on this horse










Buckskins are gorgeous, but getting their color takes forever! Especially when you only have 1 brown and 1 yellow to work with. Layers and layers get the job done though.


















Finished the painting...and still love the lips









Full shot


----------



## PoptartShop

Wow, those are absolutely beautiful. :O So breathtaking. I love it!
I love the details on the quail. SO pretty!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RedDunPaint

PoptartShop said:


> Wow, those are absolutely beautiful. :O So breathtaking. I love it!
> I love the details on the quail. SO pretty!!!!!!!!!!!


Thank you so much!!
New mustang painting! I chose to do this one as a single horse and to paint more of the sagebrush rather than the tall grass. Haven't decided if I'm going to do a series of 3 or 4 yet. I'm leaning towards 4: I'll do one single of the palomino mare I loved photographing but doing a complete background with some of the hills & rocks. I think the last one will be of the full herd...that'll take awhile.









It's funny...white is never really white. I did 6 or 7 layers of shadows on this "white"









One of my favorite things about paints is their pink skin. Which is hard because they can get sunburned, but still fun to paint

















I did do a light blue background wash, but picture didn't show it so well


----------



## RedDunPaint

Started a new painting...took a break from the mustang series because we were visited by the cutest lil puppies at the stable! 









Wanted to try a fun, different angle as well









Wrinkles are the best









Aaaaand the main reason I chose this angle was to highlight the cutest spotted puppy nose!









Still a lot of work to do yet but it's a start!


----------



## tinyliny

The mustangs in action is great! I don't think the blue mat does it any favors, though. 

the prints are my favs!


----------



## RedDunPaint

Put a hold on the pitbull puppy as I was suddenly inspired to change it up and do a colored pencil. I'll finish the pup after I do this piece.

I'm using watercolor pencils and am super excited for what I have planned for the background.


----------



## RedDunPaint

My imgur was being a little glitchy these past couple of days but now it's all good again! So now it's time to update all my threads 

Finished this piece! Loved doing it because I got to explore realism with colored pencil and had some fun with expressing watercolor. Also used watercolor pencil in the background to get some fun texture. Might offer some prints if there's enough interest.










You can really see the colored pencil texture in the background here.


----------

